# ok still having problems with locust



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

ok here they are and they look identical to each other, they seem fully grown and boy can they fly, i have about 14 altogether. can someone take a look and see if they are all girls. the other thing is r
there has been some eggs laid, will they lay eggs if there is no male. like my chickens and lizards. any advice please.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

here are the eggs that has been laid.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

update i ordered some more locust and they look like males and i have just spotted some mating going on, at long last. i have a small tupperware with a heat mat on, do i need to keep it on at night, as my locust has no heat at night.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

ok no worries, they are now breeding with the new stock.


----------



## ReptileMadMan1 (Oct 3, 2021)

bit of advice given to me from a great snake enthusiast. use small pringles tubes full of mud or similar, once you've noticed the females laying in them put the lid on and check it in a couple of weeks. This will stop the mud above being trampled on.


----------

